# Pesilat in Motion



## pesilat

Well, I've got several clips at my website at http://impactacademy.com/videos

But I'll link directly to a couple of them here:

http://impactacademy.com/videos/Carenza.wmv
This is me doing Carenza - freeflow - with a stick.

http://impactacademy.com/videos/Whip_Play.wmv
Here I am playing with a whip.

http://impactacademy.com/videos/Montage_From_Flexible_Weapons_Workshop.wmv
Teaching some flexible weapons material.

Mike


----------



## dscott

I definitely like some of those techniques that you did with the shirt.  Nice vids.


----------



## pesilat

dscott said:
			
		

> I definitely like some of those techniques that you did with the shirt.  Nice vids.



Thanks. Yeah, I really like the flexible weapon stuff. It's fun to play with and practical, too. In fact, one of my students told me that, a couple of weeks ago, he used one of the techniques from that video clip to escort a patron out of the bar - the hand in the sleeve technique. He said the guy reached out toward him and he brought his hand up, it caught in the sleeve and he thought, "Lookie there!", tucked the head and escorted the guy out pretty as you please.

I plan to put some more clips out there soon 

Mike


----------



## Nanalo74

Good stuff brother! Keep it coming!

Vic www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## shesulsa

Me like!~  Those are awesome.

 I noticed a South Korea flag in the background for your flexible weapons vid.  May I ask the influence?


----------



## pesilat

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Me like!~  Those are awesome.
> 
> I noticed a South Korea flag in the background for your flexible weapons vid.  May I ask the influence?



LOL. There's no Korean influence in my flexible weapon work. The flag was hanging in the school where I was teaching the workshop. My flexible weapon work comes mostly from Indonesian Pentjak Silat, some from Filipino MA, and some from my own personal trial-and-error. The only Korean influence in me personally is in my kicks - I trained in TKD for a few years when I was a kid.

I'm glad you liked it, though 

Mike


----------



## Bill Cogswell

Good stuff Mike!!!


----------



## pesilat

Bill Cogswell said:
			
		

> Good stuff Mike!!!



LOL! What a coincidence. I got the e-mail about this post while I'm watching your "Ground Control" DVD and thinking the same thing - well, almost the same thing. I was thinking "Good stuff Bill!!!" instead of "Good stuff Mike!!!" but you get the idea 

Mike


----------



## Bill Cogswell

Lolol


----------



## Gemini

Nice videos. Not being familiar with the style, forgive me if I sound like an idiot. In the first video, it didn't seem rehearsed at all. It was very flowing and relaxed. Is it based on certain movements that are put together in a free form style or do I have it all wrong. I'm notorious for being "to tense" so when I see something like that, it fascinates me.


Regards,


----------



## Knarfan

Looks good Mike ! I know from your seminars that I have been fortunate enough to attend that it all hurts LOL ! Very good stuff Mike !

Gumagalang Frank F


----------



## Cryozombie

Nice. Very nice.


----------



## pesilat

Gemini said:
			
		

> Nice videos. Not being familiar with the style, forgive me if I sound like an idiot. In the first video, it didn't seem rehearsed at all. It was very flowing and relaxed. Is it based on certain movements that are put together in a free form style or do I have it all wrong. I'm notorious for being "to tense" so when I see something like that, it fascinates me.
> 
> 
> Regards,



It was free form and completely unrehearsed (except for the thousands of hours in general that I've spent with a stick in my hand over the past 10 years  ). I was just moving according to what I felt at the moment.

Relaxation is one of the hardest things to find in the MA and also one of the most important aspects. I still have trouble with it - especially when I'm trying to learn something new but that's pretty much unavoidable. But when I'm doing stuff I know cold or improvising, I'm able to remain pretty relaxed. Even when sparring, I stay very relaxed.

Mike


----------



## Tgace

I really like the stuff with the clothing. Something I havent seen before...nice.


----------



## pesilat

Tgace said:
			
		

> I really like the stuff with the clothing. Something I havent seen before...nice.



Flexible weapons in general is one of my favorite areas but I really like using my clothes and/or the clothes of my attacker. Fun stuff to play with and, IMO, very practical, too.

Mike


----------



## Raewyn

Just repeating what Tgace has said - nice moves with the shirt, have never seen that done before - in fact all those video clips were impressive!!!


----------



## first123class

Great Stick form


----------



## pesilat

Raisin said:
			
		

> Just repeating what Tgace has said - nice moves with the shirt, have never seen that done before - in fact all those video clips were impressive!!!



Thanks. Glad you liked them 

Mike


----------



## pesilat

first123class said:
			
		

> Great Stick form



Thanks. I assume you meant "stick form" as in good stick motion. I wasn't actually doing a "form" per se. It wasn't a preset pattern at all. I was just flowing with what I felt at that moment.

Mike


----------



## swiftpete

Liked the shirt techniques. But I think my favourite thing was the funky music on the first video!


----------



## pesilat

swiftpete said:
			
		

> Liked the shirt techniques. But I think my favourite thing was the funky music on the first video!



LOL. Well, since I put that music together, I'll take that as a compliment, too 

Mike


----------



## pesilat

I've added another video to my website. It's the Shadowboxing form from Balintawak Cuentada.

Mike


----------



## tradrockrat

I love flexible weapons!  Though we just called them soft weapons, there is a real satisfation to being able to subdue and control a guy with his own clothes!  (Maybe I'm just mean)


----------

